# Golden at Camarillo, CA shelter



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Poor old girl!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I know, I hope she gets picked up. I'll look for another rescue in the area as well.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Did you check with GRCGLA rescue?


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

BayBeams, I spoke with the GRCGLA club president, who forwarded my email to the person in charge of the rescue. I'm going to go check on her when the shelter opens, and get info on her since they won't give info over the phone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Attagirl*

Attagirl

Please let us know about her when you call.
We have to find a rescue for her!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

GRCGLA rescue is checking on her to see if she needs somewhere to go.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

attagirl said:


> GRCGLA rescue is checking on her to see if she needs somewhere to go.


Do you know if she is available and is still in need of rescue? I have also contacted GRCGLA rescue but I live a distance from Camarillo and am unable to check in person.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to check on her when they open at 11. I'll report back.


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I have offered to pick her up and transport her. I'd also happily donate the adoption fee.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You are the best!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

She's been adopted!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw her, super sweet and mello. Very calm at the shelter. Someone got lucky!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

attagirl said:


> I saw her, super sweet and mello. Very calm at the shelter. Someone got lucky!


You did a great thing...running down to the shelter to check on this girl to make sure she found a deserving home.
THANK-YOU!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Attagirl*

*ATTAGIRL:*_:You_Rock_:

You deserve so many KUDOS and Thank You's for trying to find a rescue and for running down to the shelter to see her!
I couldn't be happier to hear she's been adopted!

*BAYBEAMS:* THANK YOU for emlg., too!! :You_Rock_
With you two in her corner, she had it made!!


----------

